# Zahnrad in Illustrator erstellen - Objekte anordnen



## mfuchs (21. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie im Beitrag http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131606&highlight=zahnrad beschrieben versuche ich ein Zanhrad in Illustrator 10 zu erstellen.

Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die erstellten Quadrate bzw."Zähne" dann gleichmäßig um meinen Kreis anordnen kann.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke und beste Grüße,

Martin


----------



## thoru (22. November 2004)

Hallo...

hier ein Weg, wobei es bestimmt mehrere gibt... , ein Zahnrad zu erstellen

- Rechteck in gewünschter Größe erstellen
- das Rotierenwerkzeug wählen und außerhalb des Rechtecks bei gedrückter ALT-Taste
einen Mausklick tätigen
- in dem erscheinenden Fenster den Grad der Drehung eingeben und auf Kopieren klicken
- jetzt mit STRG+D weitere Rechtecke duplizieren bis der Kreis geschlossen ist
- nun ziehen wir einen Kreis vom Mittelpunkt aller Rechtecke, die ja einen Kreis bilden, auf
- alle Objekte markieren und in der Pathfinder Palette die Schaltfläche "dem Formbereich
hinzufügen" wählen ggf. noch auf umwandeln drücken

Ich hoffe alles war verständlich, sonst kostet ein wiederholtes Fragen auch nichts.


cu
thoru


----------



## Paradise (24. Februar 2005)

bin neu beim illustartor und hab hierzu fragen.

 wie bekommt man die zacken tiefer?

 was ist die Pathfinder Palette bzw wo finde ich die Schaltfläche "dem Formbereich
  hinzufügen"?


----------



## thoru (25. Februar 2005)

Die Pathfinder Palette solltest du eigentlich im Menü Fenster finden.
Was meinst du mit die Zacken tiefer bekommen?


----------



## German (25. Februar 2005)

Zahnrad ganz einfach:

Bei längerem Klick aufs Ellipsen-Werkzeug erscheint ein Stern, den wählst Du aus, klickst auf das gewünschte Zahnradzentrum, gibst Anzahl der Zähne, äusseren und inneren Radius ein.

Dann kannst Du noch vom gleichen Zentrum aus mit [Strg + alt] einen Kreis aufziehen, beide Pfade markieren, [Strg + 8], fertig.


----------



## thoru (6. März 2005)

Es gibt diese Zahnräder und jene Zahnräder.....


----------



## partyfritze (11. Juni 2005)

hi leute,
ich hab ma ne frage. hat aba nix mit zahnrädern zu tun.

also.
ich hab ein bild. da hab ich jetzt ein kreis drüber gelegt und transparent gemacht damit ich das was darunter is noch erkennen kann. jetzt will ich aber einen teil des kreises so zuschneiden das er genau auf das darunter liegende bild passt. wie geht das mit hilfe des pathfinders. wäre echt cool wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.


----------



## thoru (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo partyfritze

zeichne den Ausschnitt der nachher zu sehen sein soll in Illustrator
nach. Danach markierst du deinen Kreis und die soeben angfertigte 
Form und drückst in der Pathfinderpalette auf "überlappende Formbreiche
ausschliessen".
Jetzt sollte nur noch der Ausschnitt in der Form zu sehen sein wie du
sie eben angefertigt hast.

cu
thoru


----------

